#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which song is your current ear-worm?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

Very often we have some favorite song which we become addicted to and we love to listen it continuously. My current ear-worm songs are *vijayi bhava* song from *manikarnika: the queen of jhansi* and *Ghar More Pardesiya* from *Kalank.* I hear these songs atleast five times a day. Can you guys tell me which is your current ear-worm song?

----------


## subasan

> Hello friends,
> 
> Very often we have some favorite song which we become addicted to and we love to listen it continuously. My current ear-worm songs are *vijayi bhava* song from *manikarnika: the queen of jhansi* and *Ghar More Pardesiya* from *Kalank.* I hear these songs atleast five times a day. Can you guys tell me which is your current ear-worm song?


I've heard this song - Ghar More Pardesiya from Kalank and liked it. Now being in a different country couldn't update more of our regional songs. My current favourite songs are yet unreleased. 
1. Swedish House Mafia - Underneath it All (played live)
2. Avicii - Tough Love (leaked)

My new found band is MerryMe, Christian Rock band. Their songs are my current solace.

----------


## Bhavya

> I've heard this song - Ghar More Pardesiya from Kalank and liked it. Now being in a different country couldn't update more of our regional songs. My current favourite songs are yet unreleased. 
> 1. Swedish House Mafia - Underneath it All (played live)
> 2. Avicii - Tough Love (leaked)
> 
> My new found band is MerryMe, Christian Rock band. Their songs are my current solace.


I would like to listen tough love song, Were you lived in north India?

----------


## subasan

> I would like to listen tough love song, Were you lived in north India?


I'm from South India but I've friends from all over India and travelled a lot throughout. The song is officially released today and I've heard like 20 times already. It sounds like 90's ARR music. You can hear it here, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR7VWSgQqL0

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm from South India but I've friends from all over India and travelled a lot throughout. The song is officially released today and I've heard like 20 times already. It sounds like 90's ARR music. You can hear it here, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR7VWSgQqL0


Thanks for sharing this song here I loved it  :love: , I too have many Indian friends (from south and north) I got connected with them trough online community like hub but now they have become my virtual family.They are one of the best thing happened in my life.

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for sharing this song here I loved it , I too have many Indian friends (from south and north) I got connected with them trough online community like hub but now they have become my virtual family.They are one of the best thing happened in my life.


Good that you liked it. May I know the Indian community names?

----------


## Bhavya

> Good that you liked it. May I know the Indian community names?


Yeah sure,It's a forum for Indian teledramas related news and discussion - Indiaforums, But I doubt you would like it.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah sure,It's a forum for Indian teledramas related news and discussion - Indiaforums, But I doubt you would like it.


The site looks too flashy and certainly not in my interest. Hope you've good fun there.

----------


## Bhavya

> The site looks too flashy and certainly not in my interest. Hope you've good fun there.


Haha,I told you already that wouldn't like it,Yeah I had so much fun there,Now I am rarely visiting there as I found a good and better alternative  :Cool:

----------


## subasan

> Haha,I told you already that wouldn't like it,Yeah I had so much fun there,Now I am rarely visiting there as I found a good and better alternative


Human mind will never settle! But search will help you land in better places.

----------


## Bhavya

> Human mind will never settle! But search will help you land in better places.


Couldn't agree more,we can find better things through searching

----------

